# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Belgjikë

## LediAA

Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve qe ndodhen ne belgjike nga ana ime.....

            - Pershendetje malli se je e vetmja belge qe njof per momentin  :buzeqeshje: 


Bye !

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Urime per temen e re te Belgjikes Lediaa,

ishalla po te grumbullohen sa me shume nga Belgique.
Pershendetje edhe Mallin se e kemi forumiste speciale te Belgjikes.

Na shkruni ndonje dicka interesante nga Belgjika
per jeten e shqiptareve andej etc.

----------


## komando

O REZI po ti mos e angazho me pune  ate qiken e belgjikes,
Se shqiptaret e bel..... te uk... gj....fr....etj etj 
ti e din mire 
 te fala komando

----------


## Prototype

pershendetje dhe nga une  :shkelje syri:

----------


## LediAA

merci prototypke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Annaaa

Pershendes dhe une shqiptaret e Belgjikes  :buzeqeshje: 

Sidomos LediAA-n dhe mallin   :buzeqeshje: 

Lediaa te puc annaaa ty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## malli

oh mu bo zemra mal qe po pershendetemi dhe ne te Belgjikes
merci Lediaaa dhe Annaaa 
jeni shume te mira ju puth fort fort

----------


## malli

Rezi  Myhniut faleminderit dhe ti per pershendetjen
ciao

----------


## blondina

ohhhhhhhhhh i pershendes edhe une gjithe shqiptaret e belgjikes dhe kjo pershendetje eshte e vecante per LEDYN yllin qe e duia shume dhe eshte si shpirt dhe gjithashtu edhe mallin zemren se e ka gojen mjalte ,pra ju uroj te gjitheve fat e lumturi ne jete dhe ju te dyjave speciale.ciao blondi e mos harroni daten 18 janar.

----------


## malli

thank blondina per pershendetjen 
bobobo sa te mira i kemi kto gocat ne

----------


## LediAA

O zot o zot sa te mira qe jini muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh te trejave ju kam shume xhan anushi lepulushi; blondi bagabondi; dhe malli... (prit se sta kam gjet hala nje nick  :buzeqeshje:  )

Ju puth
Ledy !

----------


## VAZELOS

Ju përshëndes të gjithëve nga Belgjika
në radhë të parë dua te falenderoj LediAA për temën 
që ka hapur gjithashtu përshëndes edhe komshijen malli  :shkelje syri:  
Ju uroj gjithë të mirat edhe kalofshi sa më mirë

----------


## malli

merci merci ,thanks  si shpîrta jeni te gjithe

----------


## Nuska

Pershendetje dhe nga Nuska,  :shkelje syri: 
Kalofshi mire!!!

----------


## LediAA

Merci merci de ma part aussi

Ju kam xhan
Ledy !

----------


## doris

Edhe une ju pershendes te gjitheve nga BElgjika, dhe m'u be qejfi qe pashe qe ka disa ketu ne Forumù qe flasin po ashtu nga Belgjika. Cool fare. Ju uroj te gjitheve fat e mbaresi, ketu ne belgjike!
Do te ishte mire, qe kjo teme te ishte fillimi i nje komunikimi te rregullt midis shqiptareve kudo qe jane, dhe aq me teper kur ndodhen afer njeri-tjetrit, dhe larg nga shqiperia. 
PErshendetje :shkelje syri:

----------


## cima

pershendetje edhe nga une  LediAA
meqe e hape kete teme edhe per 
ne te Belgjikes


gezuar te gjitheve

----------


## cima

urime LediAA qe na kujtuat 
edhe neve te Belgjikes

me respekt cima

----------


## "Ambrida"

pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve ne Belgjike.
Ju uroj fat.

----------


## karpediem

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

ele une jam ne Blegjike... :buzeqeshje: 

pershendetje te gjitheve !! 

nuk do ishte bukur sikur te tregonim edhe pak me shume rreth qendrimit tone ne Belgjike si psh sa kohe, ku, me çfare merremi etj;

daaaaaag/au re voir

----------

